# Breeding: Family Photo's! (Dam, Sire and foal)



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey guys,
I thought this thread would be a bit of fun, the aim is to post a picture of Dam, Progeny and Sire together - or Dam and Sire in same pic (if progeny is not born yet) The foal can be any age 

Post away


----------



## Lolamae (Apr 17, 2011)

I have one of Zeus and Juno (Dashbardee Jet, Ima Skippin Standout) together as they are pasture bred, my other mares aren't, foal due in May 2012 - all being well. As Juno is a dunalino it should be interesting colourwise










This one shows the true difference in their colouring:










2011 colt by the same stallion out of the APHA mare Outlaws Robin Gold:


----------



## Lolamae (Apr 17, 2011)

Apollo. 2010 full brother to Thor the 2011 colt:


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

I love how the 2 brothers have the exact same pose in each pic! You have some gorgeous horses there!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well there is prince ma princey bub (my little baby love him to bits)








Princes dad don't know his names but he is a fell








Princes mum Molly (this was taken the day before heh was born








Molly's half sister and her foal in by the same stallion prince is by.


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh WOW Mollies Sister is Stunning!!!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Black one if Mara as a foal and I think that is her half brother the skewbald








Her mum








Her half sister out of the same mare
These are all by maras dad
hildafoals
Mara's dad


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Lady and Millie







Millie's Sire.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

The Mom, "Rose" Reg. TWH:








That Dad, "Poco" my Reg. APHA stallion:









Their filly, Secret (this was a baby pic):


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

The Dad, Rashid Van Ryad:









The Mom, KAF Serendipity:
I can't find ANY pictures of her  but she is a chestnut mare!
If anybody can find any pictures of her you would be amazing 

The Baby, Shariid (barn name: Echo): 
(not the most flattering photo, and it was from about 3 months ago)


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Here is Rodeo's sire Timeraker, registered TB








Here is Rodeo's dam High Caliber Fancy, registered APHA








Here's Rodeo, APHA registered








And here is Rodeo's full brother APHA registered, Higher Time








Higher Time was foaled in 2009, and Rodeo was foaled 2010


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay, how fun! 

First photo
Sire: "Peppy" QH (registered name unknown)

Second photo
Dam: Sundust's Suzanna J. (registered Missouri Fox Trotter)

Third photo
Foal: Zane (shown at 13 months of age)


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Unfortunatly, I have no picture of the sire. Though I will get after that. Might find it on google, or somewhere.

Here is a picture of my mare, Ladybug. Her foal is pictured beside her. They both look exactly alike except for the difference in socks. Jasper is I like about 6 months in the picture.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Crimson (left) the sire and Sonic (right) his son. I don't have a picture of his mom but she was a flea bitten grey mare.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thes are awesome - keep them comming


Next challenege (if you want to) Is to get them all in the same picsture


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I'll play  We've got a whole family here.

Sire - bay sabino Thoroughbred, Puchilingui (Pictured in his early twenties) 









Dam - palomino Quarter Horse, "Molly" (Pictured at 22 years old)









(Molly's sire, Palomino Quarter Horse, Calvin Sackett pictured at 30 years old) 









Puchilingui & Molly's appendix QH colt, Native Image 



















Image is six years old now so it is time for a new baby in the family. Image's half sisters (Also Puchilingui daughters) are in foal to my palomino Thoroughbred stallion for April and May of 2012.

Momma-to-be #1 - Jinx 









Momma-to-be #2 - Zavrina (& 5 month 'baby belly')









Sire - palomino Thoroughbred stallion, Beyond Blonde









Here is one of the last three together this summer.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Sunny's dam, Indy Lady, reg. TB (Foal shown is not Sunny):










Her sire, Mountain Legionair, reg TB:










And then of course My Lady Livermore(Sunny), reg TB filly, 3 years old in picture:










She may not be a foal anymore, but she's not a mare for another 5 months! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Oooooh! QH stallion Calvin Sackett is hubba hubba! Funny how so many QH are too extreme for my taste, but this guy floats my boat even at age 30. 

I like that he has bone substance and feet to hold his body mass. That is really lacking in some QH's these days. The only thing I would change is I would like a little more slope to the pasterns. 

But anyway, I just had to comment because he really caught my eye. Hubba hubba!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't have a picture of her sire and I can't track down much information on him because whoever owns him doesn't have him in their name with the AQHA. But Abby looks just like her dam. I used to have a picture of them standing in almost the same position with similar expressions, but this is the best I can find of her dam.
The one on the left is her dam:








Abby


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice posts  

I love how rodeos brother is the exact oppisite.. solid colouring and QH build lol


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Leia's Half Sister, the full saddlebred, "Swoosh"









and this is Leia:


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Loving these photos - im a sucker for gaiteds


----------



## RiskyFilly (Oct 15, 2011)

Okay sorry if this is a little picture heavy

Sire: My Special Bear - AQHA
Dam: Friendly Johny Jay - AQHA [She was days away from foaling]









Special Sum Beech









And his full sister
My friendly Special









Sire: Judys Bear - APHA
Dam: Versarysskipntoshine [With Bear in '05] - APHA









Missys Blue Eyed Bear
















Full sister
Missys Honey Bear









Sire: Dusters Threat - AQHA








Dam: Friendly Johny Jay - AQHA [Picture above]

Buck - getting him registered, just don't want to jinx the name pending =]


















Sire: Dusters Threat - AQHA
Dam: Versarysskipntoshine [pictured above]
Lily - again getting registered, no jinxing the name


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pics everyone! Here's Woodstock's family.

Woodstock







His sire, my old man, Hondo (29 in photo)







Hondo's sire, Doc Woods (RIP) 







Doc's Sire, Poco Dell







Poco Dell's sire, Poco Bueno








His dam, Buttons







Her sire, Trig







Trig's sire, Poco Pine


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll play...
Aires' sire: APHA stallion Little Bit of Black

















Aires as a foal with his dam, Edelweiss Ida

















Aires now:









I am sooooooooo glad that Aires is taking after his Percheron side!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Baby Aires is sooooo cute drafty!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, MHFQ! Having seen this year's crop of foals from the same breeder, I think I got the best one they've bred yet. ;-) I have an even better pic of just him, but it is a camera phone pic of a picture I was given by the BO when I bought Aires. I'd scan the pic onto my computer...but I can't find the pic now!


----------



## Skipka (Feb 10, 2011)

Unfortunately I can't get them all in the same picture as the sire lives too far away! First one is the dam, my QH mare Chelsea, second is the QH sire, then a couple of my QH filly Rosie who is now 5 months old.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Skipka said:


> Unfortunately I can't get them all in the same picture as the sire lives too far away! First one is the dam, my QH mare Chelsea, second is the QH sire, then a couple of my QH filly Rosie who is now 5 months old.


 That last picture of dam and foal is too darn cute


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Thanks, MHFQ! Having seen this year's crop of foals from the same breeder, I think I got the best one they've bred yet. ;-) I have an even better pic of just him, but it is a camera phone pic of a picture I was given by the BO when I bought Aires. I'd scan the pic onto my computer...but I can't find the pic now!


Oh my gosh!!! He has got to be one of the cutest little babies Ive ever seen!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Oh my gosh!!! He has got to be one of the cutest little babies Ive ever seen!!!


I think his foal pics make him look so dashing.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Left to right, sire, Scotty, middle his son, Indy, right his daughter (& my daughter riding) Halo. No, I didn't breed any of these horses, acquired the son as a weanling, then a decade later I bought the sire (gelded), then my daughter bought her horse after.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Guess I should actually post the picture, LOL!


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

Let's get some WB's in here!

My Belgian WB gelding Quebell des Bruyeres.









His sire,Vainqueur de Cheux.
He's a Belgian Wb









I don't have a picture of his Belgian WB dam,Musty van de Moeren.

Vanqueurs sire,Grand Veneur.A Selle Francais









Grand Veneurs sire,Amour du Bois.
Selle Francais









Musty van de Moeren her sire,Pik Bauer
Belgian Warmblood









Pik Bauer's dam,Weingreafin.









Weingreafin her sire,Wendekreis
Hanoverian


----------



## Tanami (Mar 4, 2011)

From this season of foals I have...









Sheza Hustlin Honey with her Quarab filly "Meeka"









Meeka's headshot....compared with dad's (Mustalla - Pure Arab)









(L-R) Bandit & Joker









Joker's dam, Tanilba Tehala Escapade (Pure Arab)









Bandit's dam, Deep Fields Gidget (Andalusian/TB x Pinto)









Sire of both Bandit & Joker, Arabec Extravaganza (Part Arab, Pinto - Quarab bred)


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Lets keep this thread alive  you could post any pics of mares a=with their foals etc  or like a mare you own and her previous foals before you got her or sdomehting  anything!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is my mare, Josie, a 2008 AQHA buckskin:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Her sire, who is a reiner, The Flashy King:










The Flashy King's sire(her grandsire), Boogies Flashy Jac:










Josie's dam's sire, Little Tequilla Lena:


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yay, my family is complete.

Sickum Doc Olena, AKA Lena-









Was bred to...


Pee Ridge Loudcloud, AKA Joker-









Together they produced...


This little colt. (Name still unknown.)


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok here is HRS Midnite Romeo Sire and FQH Barbie Sol and the colt Barbies New Years Romeo.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

(Molly's sire, Palomino Quarter Horse, Calvin Sackett pictured at 30 years old) 









Wow Calvin sackett was my previous geldings sire!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

bjb said:


> (Molly's sire, Palomino Quarter Horse, Calvin Sackett pictured at 30 years old)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That is probably the best looking 30 year old horse I've ever seen!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Found some more recent photos of Rodeo's grandsire, Gilded Time

Here is the farm he is located at....Bar None Ranches Ltd. - Index
There are 3 or 4 gorgeous photos of him

And here is a video of Gilded Time winning back in 1992


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

First three photos are of my filly's Sire, his name is Sunsational Playgun
Fourth is her dam, Tivio Rosa
And fifth one is my baby, PFR Rosas Cantina


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Very nice! Love Molly's sire - i agree he is looking amazing for 30! Very nice foals everyone!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Since my mares dam and sire is unknown, I guess the sires relatives of her coming foal, will have to do.

FS Mr Right, the sire of my mares unborn foal.









His sire FS Mr Mobility.









FS Mr Mobility's sire The Breas My Mobility.









His dam FS Golden Sunlight.









FS Goldens Sunlight's sire Golden Dancer.









FS Mr Right's half brother FS Don't Worry, out of the same dam. 









Fs Mr Right's half brother FS Chambertin, out of the same dam. 









And of course, my Mare.


----------



## LOA (Feb 13, 2012)

This is the sire and has the EXACT same conformation.








This is the dam, she is very cute








here is my baby, i didnt own him as a baby so no baby pictures! I would love to see one though


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Dam a 10 year old clyde cross who showed to 3' hunters and won everything










Sire is Daimler owned by Klondike Victory Farms in Alberta is a Holstiener 










Resulting filly......now a 7 year old name Dalayla


----------

